# PIB Ice report



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I just talked to Shawn from PIB ice guides, he asked me if I wanted to come up and fish because he had openings. He said they had a big group booked that cancelled due to reports in the paper and online that the ice wasn't good. The ice is fine and they are catching fish, I would be up there right now but I have my kids this weekend and I will be up there next weekend. So if your jonesing to go ice fishing like I am. Give him a call 614-312-7649 and get up there, the shanties are warm and they have been starting to pull some trucks. If you go let me know how you do and I'll do the same after next weekend. Come on next friday lol. Later,Scott.


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

What is the cost of a trip plus the plane trip over?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Find Sell Fish's earlier post about his trip. I think he mentions what the costs are for travel, shanty, lodging.
He did not mention what his bar bill was.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

The plane is $90 the airboat is $60 the bar bill was real bad. But heres a pic they just sent me to pour salt into the wound that makes all the costs go away.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

how do they get you out on the ice do they take you in a air boat or 4 wheeler. i would like to go up and try ice fishing there never have done it i thank it would be a blast


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Are those the guides? If so wich is Shawn? Thanks


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

They take you out on 4-wheeler and trailer Shawn is the one on the left.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Sellfish I talked to him the other day on the phone and just wanted to put a face to the voice.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

No problem Eyewall he just called me and sent me this pic. They got 36 between 6 of em today.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn that ice looks good and clear! You guys are absolutely killing me. Stuck working all winter to cover tournament fees!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

I too will be running up there next friday to fish for two days. They have been getting a few.Let me know if anyone wants to have a cold one fri night.
Nice pics.

be safe

Moke


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have a friend with a privet plane and we want to get dropped off at P.B. air port. 

How far from ther is the fishing going on? 

And how the hell am I going to get us from there to there if it is to far to walk? 

Thanks


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Most guys on south Bass go out at the Ice ramp ! That is a good walk from the airport. The Taxis run in the winter ? Well at least they used to ?? 
Hope that helps ?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Damn that ice looks good and clear!



I don't know a lot about Erie ice fishing so I'm going to ask this dumb question!

Is clear ice good? When its not clear what is the diff? Just trying to learn something here


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

here is some Ice information

http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Clear black ice is usually the strongest ice there can be. White air means it's holding air, often it comes.from wet snow freezing and is generally weaker ice. I have seen ice so clear it seemed like we were riding on water with our quads.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Joewall, the cab will pick you up at the airport and take you right to the ramp. It is 3 bucks a person each way. Here is the number of the cab in case you need it 419 285 6161. No waits or hassle when dealing with the cab either...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Double J and some other friends have been fishing since Friday. Doing pretty well. I'm sure he will post when he returns today or tomorrow.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW, sweet. Better than I thought. Do we have to walk far out on the ice.? It will be me and my father and he ant as young (thin) as he used to be. Well either am I. 

Thankyou. Number and all. Great help


----------



## jotoona (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey whats up joewallguy this is jotoona you worked for me at turkeyfoot school. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey If we wanted to stay overnight and fish another day. What are our options?? Thanks again


----------



## jotoona (Nov 19, 2008)

What day are you going up there me and some buddies wanna get up there this week or weekend.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

joewallguy said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have a friend with a privet plane and we want to get dropped off at P.B. air port.
> 
> How far from ther is the fishing going on?
> 
> ...


cab
419-285-6161

be safe

Moke


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

See you up there fri.

be safe

Moke

440-223-4661


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

joewallguy said:


> Hey If we wanted to stay overnight and fish another day. What are our options?? Thanks again


Stay at the Black Squirrel bed and breakfast. Rob and Marie are awesome people and the place and breakfast are second to none.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Clear black ice is usually the strongest ice there can be. White air means it's holding air, often it comes.from wet snow freezing and is generally weaker ice. I have seen ice so clear it seemed like we were riding on water with our quads.


Thanks Papascott - I noticed that kind of ice this weekend when looking for geese. I could have sworn some of the water I was looking at was open, but it was solid from bank to bank. It was crystal clear in large areas then frosted in others. Appreciate the info. Good luck fishing guys, I have to give this a try sometime!


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with the Black Squirrel for an overnight guys. Marie will help you with arrangements, kick back and make yourself at home, great dinner right next door, and awesome breakfast. Heck, if your buddy that owns the plane needs someone to help carry bags or something...


----------



## KI Fishin (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard any ice reports from Kelleys Island?
Was hoping to head over to check it out.

Thanks


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Big azz crack runnin' right under the shanty. LMAO....

But yeah...that ice looks nice and strong...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

joewallguy said:


> Hey If we wanted to stay overnight and fish another day. What are our options?? Thanks again


Call the P.I.B. airport,we used to get a room right there.Easy walk to the bar at the end of the runway.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Easy walk to the bar at the end of the runway


Yep..and I'll tell ya' what....that Airport bar has THE BEST chicken strips you have EVER eaten....


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Kgone, Got One, Mikey P, and myself are heading up this weekend. I talked to Shawn and the fishing has been real good, they have a few spots left for this weekend. Hope to meet some of you guys up there this weekend. Later, Scott.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Can someone give me the number for the Black Squirrel B and B on P I B Thanks Joe


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

black squirrel419-285-7181 there you are!great people,great place.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank You Double J


----------

